# BXA tool holder rack



## John Conroy (Mar 8, 2019)

I had made one of these for my old lathe but it stayed with the machine when I sold it. I picked up a 1 foot by 4 foot sheet of 10 gauge steel and sliced a bunch of pieces off it for this project. The 2 uprights are 1/4" X 3" flat steel, overkill but that's what I had laying around. The angle brackets are 2" wide pieces of 2.5" angle iron. It holds 22 BXA holders. I'm going to pick up some paint for it today.


----------



## Everett (Mar 8, 2019)

That is a slick setup!  You've got it full already, you might need another one on the left!


----------

